# Leaking wheel cylinder – Should I change both?



## pav_kov (Oct 22, 2003)

Nissan Sentra 98 GXE

I found that the wheel cylinder at one rear wheel is leaking so I decided to replace it. Since the break shoe was worn more (1.5 mm left) by dragging then on the other wheel (4 mm lefy) I plan to replace brake shoes on both sides. 
But do I have to replace cylinders on the other wheel too? 

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## knowitallnissan (Nov 25, 2006)

*yes*

[
yes you should replace both cylinders at the same time due to the fact they are the same age and this allows for even braking from both rear wheels


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

When dealing with brakes or suspension, a good rule of thumb is if you do something to one side then you should do the same to the other


----------

